# New Grandmaster in the U.S.A.



## zepedawingchun (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like we have a new grandmaster in Wing Chun in the U.S.A.  And he's the grandmaster of ALL kung fu in America.  At least that's what NBC's Today show says.  See the link.


http://www.clicker.com/web/today-in-2-minutes/Take-a-bow-Master-teaches-Wolfe-kung-fu-1150983/


----------



## geezer (Oct 27, 2010)

_He's_ the Grandmaster? Dang, _I thought it was me._ Oh well, I guess that explains why I've been getting my butt kicked in training lately ....But then so did William Cheung.


----------



## sgerhardt45 (Oct 27, 2010)

But is he the Grandmaster of _Allmightyness?_


----------



## wtxs (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm confuuuse!  If William Cheung is Keith Mazza's SIFU, and there could be but one GRANDMASTER within an system/lineage, which means ... OMFG!!!!! William Cheung is no more ... :vu::vu::vu:


----------



## geezer (Oct 27, 2010)

sgerhardt45 said:


> But is he the Grandmaster of _Allmightyness?_


 
No, that's my old sifu, LT. Of course this opens a whole new can of worms, as to whether my almighty sifu is _almighty-er_ than yours. Or, as Jim Carey might say (if he was a WT guy), _"Almighty then!" _

As for WTXS, don't you know that as a teacher of students is a Sifu, a teacher of Sifus is a Master, and a teacher of Masters is a Grand-Master, so that a teacher of Grandmasters is a Great Grand-Master. For Example in LT's WT system, Keith Kernspecht is a "Grandmaster", and Cheng Chuen Fun is a "Great-master" so LT himself must be a Great-Grandmaster. Now there's some almightyness for you!


----------



## Vajramusti (Oct 27, 2010)

zepedawingchun said:


> Looks like we have a new grandmaster in Wing Chun in the U.S.A.  And he's the grandmaster of ALL kung fu in America.  At least that's what NBC's Today show says.  See the link.
> 
> 
> http://www.clicker.com/web/today-in-2-minutes/Take-a-bow-Master-teaches-Wolfe-kung-fu-1150983/


----------------------------
As Jack Benny used to say after turning his head away...WELLL!!!

joy chaudhuri


----------



## yak sao (Oct 27, 2010)

if only I lived in NY....then I could learn from the woman who learned from the man who learned from the man who taught Bruce Lee.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh, and did you notice how this NY dude suddenly talked with kind of a broken Chinese English when he was explaining the wooden dummy to her?


----------



## Vajramusti (Oct 28, 2010)

William Cheung must have named his successor in his TWC group in the USA to Keith Mazza..simple. 

A grandmaster at best is the head of a kung fu family.

There is no grandmaster for all of wing chun or all of kung fu.

Sifu, sigung and sijo are the usual  lineage linking terms.

Examples- for me- Sifu=Augustine Fong. Sigung=Ho Kam Ming. Sijo=Ip Man.

Since Ip Man is deceased- Ho Kam Ming can ne the grandmaster of his family...
his students and the next generation that learned from those students.
Of course skills can vary.

The older disciplined title system seems to be overwhelmed by ego and commerce...these days.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 28, 2010)

Wish these guys would do a little research before they do stories on martial arts.  So inaccurate.


----------



## wtxs (Oct 28, 2010)

geezer said:


> No, that's my old sifu, LT. Of course this opens a whole new can of worms, as to whether my almighty sifu is _almighty-er_ than yours. Or, as Jim Carey might say (if he was a WT guy), _"Almighty then!" _
> 
> As for WTXS, don't you know that as a teacher of students is a Sifu, a teacher of Sifus is a Master, and a teacher of Masters is a Grand-Master, so that a teacher of Grandmasters is a Great Grand-Master. For Example in LT's WT system, Keith Kernspecht is a "Grandmaster", and Cheng Chuen Fun is a "Great-master" so LT himself must be a Great-Grandmaster. Now there's some almightyness for you!




"ALMIGHTY THEN!!!"  If Yip Man still alive today, he would be the All-time Supreme  Great, Great, Great  ... GREAT Grand Poopa ...

Commercialism, the GREAT American way ... I just loooovve it!


----------



## yak sao (Oct 28, 2010)

you know.....seriously, all this grandmaster crap makes me want to throw up. Why can't people be satisfied with simply being si-fu? Why do these goobers feel the need to be deemed "GRAND HIGH EXALTED MYSTIC MASTER OF _________'.
I wish they'd just get over themselves. It makes me embarrassed to be a martial artist.


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 28, 2010)

I was expecting him to talk like one of the Soprano's.

"You whack da dummy like dis see , badabing badaboom.


----------



## Steve (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't know about the guy, but the reporter was charming and funny.  I thought it was a good piece.  Not terribly informative, but it highlighted the school and she was hilarious.  I laughed out loud when he said, "That's it.  We bow."  "Wi bau?  What does that mean?  Oh, that's English!"

I don't know a thing about kung fu politics, but I thought the piece was very entertaining.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Oct 29, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> I was expecting him to talk like one of the Soprano's.
> 
> "You whack da dummy like dis see , badabing badaboom.


 
Hahahahahahahahahaha ! ! ! Now that was funny.  But he's supposed to be a kung fu grandmaster and not godfather.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2010)

Another CMA grandmaster 

Or from a Traditional CMA POV :lfao:


----------



## mograph (Oct 29, 2010)

A tai chi buddy of mine and I were joking on an airplane back from China about how he was the grandmaster of looove. "You are the man -- the Grandmaster!" But another fellow on the plane (a fellow gwai-lo) overheard us and asked enthusiastically, "you're a Grandmaster? Which dojo?"

Oops. 

We stumbled through an explanation which he no doubt found unsatisfying.


----------

